# my 2 rabbits need a new loving home :-(



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

i have 2 dogs and they won't leave my rabbits alone.. my rabbits cant come out in their run as when the dogs are out there they scare them...

i have 1 male rex, 1 female lionhead. both been neutered and are loved up so must go as a pair....

please pm me if you are interested and for pictures and for price....

we live in brownhills near walsall west mids,

the rex rabbit cannot be placed on straw because this causes bad hocks. He is quite happy on soft hay and sawdust.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it might help if you added your location, then people would know you are near enough for them to help

can the dogs not be trained to ignore the rabbits? my dogs dont give a second thought to any of my small fluffs, clicker training worked wonders for me


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> it might help if you added your location, then people would know you are near enough for them to help
> 
> can the dogs not be trained to ignore the rabbits? my dogs dont give a second thought to any of my small fluffs, clicker training worked wonders for me


tried it and its no good.... they are both gun dogs so i think the urge is just too strong


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

can't you keep the dogs inside when the rabbits are in their run?

I have a cocker spaniel, he scared my rabbits when he was a pup, barking and chasing them around the run, but after training, he now totally ignores them. it just needs patience and hard work.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

how old are they? Are they healthy? Do you intend to let the run/hutch go with them?

Any pics?


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> how old are they? Are they healthy? Do you intend to let the run/hutch go with them?
> 
> Any pics?


hi 
age s are - male about 4yrs, female about 2.
very healthy as they have all their jabs etc.
as for their run, they live in a shed with an attached run at the moment but i do have a small hutch which we use to go on holiday with and a seperate run which goes over the hutch- i would want something for the run tho as its only a few months old and cost us £90 from pets at home-


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> can't you keep the dogs inside when the rabbits are in their run?
> 
> I have a cocker spaniel, he scared my rabbits when he was a pup, barking and chasing them around the run, but after training, he now totally ignores them. it just needs patience and hard work.


their run is attached to their shed with a cat flap so they can come and go as they please. i have tried to train the dogs and i have even blocked off the patio so they cannot get down there but they still manage it- they also try and dig at the run from the otside to get into them, hubby said he would put a fence up but they would still dig holes to get through to them..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Where are you?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't PM you - how much do you want for the run?

Are these the rabbits that you wanted a loving home for before Xmas or different ones?

Names? (not that they are important!)


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Where are you?


we live in brownhills, near walsall... i would prefer them to go to a home WITH NO dogs tho


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> Can't PM you - how much do you want for the run?
> 
> Are these the rabbits that you wanted a loving home for before Xmas or different ones?
> 
> Names? (not that they are important!)


yes they are, and names are bugs - male breeze- female... they actually have a 2 tier run that they are inside the shed which i will sell too, again only bought that at the beg of sept last year and cost us £100


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

where did you get them from?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

vicky10 said:


> we live in brownhills, near walsall... i would prefer them to go to a home WITH NO dogs tho


Okay - no problem.

My girls are fine with the Guinea Pigs - I shut the dogs away when I move the pigs around but when they are in hutches or runs the dogs ignore them.

Hope you find somewhere good for them.

Carolyn


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> where did you get them from?


 breeze was from the rspca and bugs was from a friend.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

off on school run now..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Would you be willing to transport them?


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Would you be willing to transport them?


Yes but just depends on how far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

ok would you be willing to transport them to Derby and then nmy friend coud bring them the rest of the way to me?


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> ok would you be willing to transport them to Derby and then nmy friend coud bring them the rest of the way to me?


i havw tried to pm you, not sure if it worked


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

vicky10 said:


> i havw tried to pm you, not sure if it worked


Hi, I don't live in Derby but one of my friends does, and she is quite happy to transport animals to me (she has done 3 fluff runs for me so far lol)

I live in Suffolk, but that is 2 and a half hours away from you so I thought my friend in Derby was a better option :thumbup:

Bernie

(ps no one can pm you because you have set your account to not receive them


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Hi, I don't live in Derby but one of my friends does, and she is quite happy to transport animals to me (she has done 3 fluff runs for me so far lol)
> 
> I live in Suffolk, but that is 2 and a half hours away from you so I thought my friend in Derby was a better option :thumbup:
> 
> ...


ok.
i have tried to redo my pm notifications- hope it works this time, can people give it a go please


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

thankyou, but i think that is a bit too far for them to go, they have been in a car for 1 hr max and they were getting really stressed at that, by the time we got there they were hyperventalating!!!!!!
Thankyou anyway..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

vicky10 said:


> thankyou, but i think that is a bit too far for them to go, they have been in a car for 1 hr max and they were getting really stressed at that, by the time we got there they were hyperventalating!!!!!!
> Thankyou anyway..


derby is just under an hour away from walsall, bernie lives in suffolk yes which is quite a way, BUT if you can get them to derby she then has a friend who can get them to her again in about an hour, and it wouldnt be on the same day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> derby is just under an hour away from walsall, bernie lives in suffolk yes which is quite a way, BUT if you can get them to derby she then has a friend who can get them to her again in about an hour, and it wouldnt be on the same day.


Yes this, would that be ok as it will be a split journey, not the same day?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would give them to your nearest rabbit rescue centre, who will home check any potential owners

here is a list of rabbit rescue centres

Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry but i cant do it- it is still too far and too stressfull going to a different hutch ywice in a few days and too much travelling.... really sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

vicky10 said:


> sorry but i cant do it- it is still too far and too stressfull going to a different hutch ywice in a few days and too much travelling.... really sorry.


ok no probs, I hope you find homes for them soon.


----------

